# What is this brownish gold material on my sand?



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

algae it might be red slime i would look into it. it will be fine for now though.


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

ok i bought a uv sterilizer(pain to hook up), that should get rid of it right? And if it is red slime will that affect the starfish i have in there, he seems ok


----------

